# Blacks up in Dayton Ohio!!



## macman2929 (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## macman2929 (Apr 11, 2015)




----------



## ant (Oct 17, 2012)

Nice! Alot bigger than I found yesterday.How many total?


----------



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)

What type of trees? Habitat? Good work!!


----------



## jayfressh (Apr 28, 2014)

Pics not clear, those look like dog peckers?


----------



## jdk32581 (May 6, 2014)

blacks for sure


----------



## buckeye john (Apr 16, 2013)

Good Job !


----------



## sextonshrooms (Apr 12, 2015)

Very nice.im so ready to go.can you post habitat plz.just curious.


----------



## Mac-Yeti (Apr 1, 2017)




----------

